# The Martian



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

> *Synopsis:* During a manned mission to Mars, astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead after being caught in a fierce storm, and is left behind when the rest of the crew evacuate the planet and begin to head back to Earth. Watney finds himself stranded and alone, with only meagre supplies and his ingenuity, wit and spirit to subsist and find a way to signal home, despite knowing that even if his survival is made known there is no realistic prospect for a rescue.



[YOUTUBE]Ue4PCI0NamI[/YOUTUBE]

Can Ridley Scott turn around his massive losing streak from the past 6-10 years?

​


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 8, 2015)

Ridley's like that crazy bitch you can't say no to no matter how many times she burns you.


that being said, I'm interested, although due to the title i was waiting for some fucking creature to start hunting Matt Damon at some point during that clip.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

_" I'm gonna have to science the shit out of this! "_

_" In your face, Neil Armstrong "_


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks so good.

Gonna be so much better than interstellar, even though I liked that too.

Ridley Scott and Drew Goddard!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

The remarkable doctor Mann.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm giving Ridley one more chance. He burned me Prometheus then The Counselor then again with Exodus: Gods and kings. If he burns me again I'm not paying to watch any of his movies again.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2015)

This is connected to Interstellar?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

Mider T said:


> This is connected to Interstellar?



No, it's a running joke that it is because it features the same two actors from Interstellar.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2015)

This looks good! Don't get the hate for Ridley since Prometheus was a mesterpiece that made Kubrick envy Scott.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

That fucking Prometheus trailer

Greatest Troll of all time


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2015)

Prometheus was a transcending experience


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Too interested in this movie to watch the trailer for the best possible experience


----------



## martryn (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been excited about this one for about seven months or so.  Should be a nice sci-fi/dramedy, if it's anything like the book.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2015)

The book is celebrated as fuck


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm Interstellar Prequel ? 



Since this is a ridley film, I'll probably stay away till I read some reviews.
The topic itself is very interesting but from the looks of trailer, they seem to have gone down the predictable path. Hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 8, 2015)

*"In the face of overwhelming odds, I'm left with one option. I'm going to have to science the shit out of this."*

That's a helluva one liner.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 8, 2015)

I think that has a lot of potential to be a great film. Not the biggest fan of Matt Damon though...


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> *"In the face of overwhelming odds, I'm left with one option. I'm going to have to science the shit out of this."*
> 
> That's a helluva one liner.



No, it's not.

I cringed


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Ridley's like that crazy bitch you can't say no to no matter how many times she burns you.


some directors have a movie (or several) that are so great that they get a lot more passes than they'd get otherwise



Mike and His Friends said:


> This looks good! Don't get the hate for Ridley since Prometheus was a mesterpiece that made Kubrick envy Scott.


maximum a u t i s m


----------



## Psychic (Jun 10, 2015)

LOL, wth? The same two actors from Intersetllar is in this? Not gonna watch it. Looks just as boring as Interstellar was.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

I love villains like Doctor Mann.  He reminds me of the doctor that tried to sabotage the trip into the human body in The Fantastic Voyage.  He was unfortunately a casualty of bad writing.  Lots of potential wasted.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 12, 2015)

Psychic said:


> LOL, wth? The same two actors from Intersetllar is in this? Not gonna watch it. Looks just as boring as Interstellar was.



nice b8 m8


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2015)

> *Matt Damon Promises THE MARTIAN Is "Totally F*cking Different" From INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> The first trailer for Ridley Scott's The Martian received such a great response from audiences, 20th Century Fox has since shifted the movie's release date one month forwards to take advantage of the positive buzz. Given that it features an all-star cast (headlined by Matt Damon) and an exciting premise that sees Scott return to the sci-fi genre, fans have had plenty of reasons to get excited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Jul 25, 2015)

*The Martian by Ridley Scott*

[youtube]Ue4PCI0NamI[/youtube]



> The Martian is an upcoming science fiction film directed by Ridley Scott. The screenplay by Drew Goddard is based on the 2011 novel The Martian by Andy Weir. The film stars Matt Damon, with Jessica Chastain, Michael Pe?a, Kristen Wiig, Jeff Daniels, Kate Mara, and Donald Glover in supporting roles. It will mark Scott's fourth science-fiction film after Alien (1979), Blade Runner (1982), and Prometheus (2012).
> 
> The film is scheduled to be released on October 2, 2015 in 3D and 2D.





> During a human mission to Mars, astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead after being caught in a fierce storm, and is left behind when the rest of the crew evacuate the planet and begin to head back to Earth. Watney finds himself stranded and alone, with only meager supplies and his ingenuity, wit, and spirit to subsist and find a way to signal home, despite knowing that even if his survival is made known there is no realistic prospect for a rescue.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Great trailer.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Great trailer.



I wish I could watch it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YVD_EE2ugzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

They should rename this film: DR. MANN ORIGINS: ASSHOLE GENIUS IN SPACE


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Detective.  I'm going to skip this at TIFF.  It goes wide like two weeks after the festival ends.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Good call, Rukia. It's not worth wasting a movie selection at TIFF at the price range you are paying for the premium option of early viewing, if it's not going to be released to the public for a minimum of at least 1.5 to 2 months later.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> They should rename this film: DR. MANN ORIGINS: ASSHOLE GENIUS IN SPACE


[YOUTUBE]uJAO2aOlswI[/YOUTUBE]

So fucking good!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 6, 2015)

just finished the audiobook, this'll be a great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> just finished the audiobook, this'll be a great movie.


I thought you were going to say that you finished the sequel.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I thought you were going to say that you finished the sequel.



hm? that one of those interstellar jokes?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> hm? that one of those interstellar jokes?


How exactly is it a joke?  He's playing the exact same character.  This is either a prequel or a parallel universe.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 7, 2015)

eh. *shrugs* whatever the case i've noticed there've been at least one space movie every year


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4pJvqv7aspQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Oqehtry4F7g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]92GN3SCSWjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> This looks good! Don't get the hate for Ridley since Prometheus was a mesterpiece that made Kubrick envy Scott.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nLopcEuq7oM[/YOUTUBE]

The film had


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

Why is this called "The Martian" when he's an earthling on Mars?


----------



## Roman (Sep 15, 2015)

The real question is how is Sean Bean going to die?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

BEST MOVIE OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Bumping so that other user can find a thread that was previously on the 2nd page


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

BEST MOVIE OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2015)

Grow weed on Mars, get high into orbit


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

IT  WAS SO GOOD!

IT WAS PERFECT!


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Hm, if Tari likes it, I may have to rethink my opinion on this film.... in a negative way.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2015)

Read the book, movie isn't out here yet.  But the book was great, just sucks the movie won't be as good.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2015)

Better than Mad Max?  Somehow I find that extremely hard to believe.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Why the fuck did someone change my original thread title to that dude's who made his thread after me? 

Preet, can you change it back to:

The Martian [ Interstellar Villain Origins ]

Also, do you know where Kenny is, he said he would upload those emotes for me, but its been like 3 weeks.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2015)

calm down it just got wiped when I merged them 

i'll change it back when i'm on a computer


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Better than Mad Max?  Somehow I find that extremely hard to believe.



Mad Max wasn't that good, this is Oscar bait.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2015)

This being so great doesn't make Mad Max any less great.

This is just also great.

Although The Martian also has a very basic and simple plot too. Man stuck on Mars. Man tries not to die. Attempts are made to send man home. Blah blah blah. That's it really.

There isn't much for the trailers to spoiler other than 'does he make it home or ultimately die'? But obviously only the film will reveal that.

The film isn't great because there is some intricate storyline or twist.

It's about experiencing the journey along with him and his commander's 'crappy' disco movie soundtrack (that I loved). It's about watching everyone of Earth desperately scramble to try and figure out a way to get a man home from home.

It's mostly good due to the humour, the suspense, and the characters (ALL actors were great). It's just a very fun, intense journey.

And it's very balanced between the characters. And it's heart warming, funny, tense, and sad when it needs to be.

Mad Max was impressive visually, and was exciting. It will win something too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *The Martian*
> 
> this movie frequently annoyed me, because almost every time it started to settle into an engaging, immersive rhythm of problem-solving (with the welcome touch of existential fear and despair anyone would experience if stuck by themselves on another planet), it would deflate the serious tone it had created with a dumb, unfunny joke
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2015)

I enjoyed it more than you did, but you've a lot of fair criticism there (again, even if they didn't necessarily both me -- or bother me as much.) The light tone was definitely something that I noted more than I should've had to, but at the same time, it was something I sort of appreciated about the movie. The overall sense of human unity that the movie had made up for some of its shortcomings in by book.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 2, 2015)

Just saw the Martian and it was amazing. I read the book before it came out so I was wondering how faithful it would be to the book and it managed to stay mostly faithful. A few subplots were cut out and most of the complicated sciencey explanations were left out (although Ridley Scott smartly chose to show all this on screen rather then rattle out all the science, show don't tell) Overall, great visuals and story pacing and a lot of fun moments too.

I loved the Project Elrond joke in the movie even more coz of Sean Bean being in the movie. 

My only gripes with the movie was the truncated subplot with the Chinese Space Administration helping out felt a little too under-developed so it felt like a generic recent trend of Hollywood pandering to China story tropes of needing the Chinese to come in to save the day. In the book they reached out to NASA to help because they wanted to help their fellow astronaut but by helping out, they made a deal with NASA to send a Chinese astronaut to Mars on their next mission.

I was also disappointed that they left out the ending narration by Mark from the end of the book. I thought that would have been a great closer to the movie. How despite all the risks involved, the human survival instinct resonates so strongly that everyone across the world came together to help save Watney.



Lucaniel said:


> this movie frequently annoyed me, because almost every time it started to settle into an engaging, immersive rhythm of problem-solving (with the welcome touch of existential fear and despair anyone would experience if stuck by themselves on another planet), it would deflate the serious tone it had created with a dumb, unfunny joke
> 
> "i'm gonna have to SCIENCE the SHIT outta this!"
> "in your FACE, neil armstrong!"
> ...



Personally I don't agree with you and I think the movie wouldn't have been quite as good if it was just full of Mark Watney being all emo and depressed all the time while he was stuck there. For the record I saw Gravity too and enjoyed it a lot. I just don't think its necessary for The Martian to follow the same tone.



Lucaniel said:


> this movie frequently annoyed me, because almost every time it started to settle into an engaging, immersive rhythm of problem-solving (with the welcome touch of existential fear and despair anyone would experience if stuck by themselves on another planet)



People react to stressful situations in different ways. Some people react to extreme stress through humor to try and lighten the tone of their situation so I didn't really think the movie was being unrealistic in any way. Its just that Mark Watney was written as the kind of protagonist that tries to keep calm and lighten his situation with his (subjective to your tastes of good or bad) humor and after calming down, start problem solving to fix his dilemmas. He doesn't descend into some emo, depressive state and fix problems through desperation and fear, he does it logically and rationally as what the author intended as a NASA Astronaut who is trained to deal with unpredictable situations.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2015)

My Video Review. Was enjoyable! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVqmy5_0hi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> He doesn't descend into some emo, depressive state and fix problems through desperation and fear, he does it logically and rationally as what the author intended as a NASA Astronaut who is trained to deal with unpredictable situations.


you can be logical and rational while still being tense, scared, or despairing

you're setting up a false dichotomy


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2015)

Saw the movie, really good though not as entertaining as the book.  Some things were changed for reasons I don't understand

-The next mission being Ares V instead of Ares IV
-Annie being far less foul-mouthed and bitchy even though the movie is already rated R
-The drill mishap causing Mark to lose communication with the Earth.
-The "Aquaman" comment when Kapoor wonders what he's thinking (this was the funniest part in the entire book).
-"Hey look, boobies -> (.Y.)"
-Lewis' message of all 6 souls aboard was supposed to be confirmation that they succeeded and was joy after the tense rescue.  Those aren't her first words in the movie.

I do like how they portrayed
-Beck and Johansson's relationship.  In the book, Mark tells Beck via email to confess but in the movie we can see it being hinted at throughout the story.
-Sean Bean being present for the Elrond discussion
-The epilogue on Earth.  This was apparently apart of the original manuscript but was scraped in the novel.

A lot of the 2nd half of the novel was scrapped but itshe understandable for time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2015)

The movie was rated PG-13 btw


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2015)

Was it?  Could have sworn I saw a preview saying rated R.  Well that explains the one F-bomb they dropped.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2015)

^Two F-bombs and then 4 F-bombs you couldn't hear.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2015)

Why did he say he hasn't showered in an year or more when they showed him taking a shower several times


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah that was a goof (though the only showed him leaving the shower once IIRC).  In the book he makes a himself a bath after hurting himself.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2015)

It was twice actually, the second time it was used to show how much weight he has lost during the year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

there are a few things in that vein which made me raise me eyebrows

e.g. for the first stretch of his time on mars, before he digs up pathfinder and establishes a means of communication with NASA, he is always clean-shaven. so he shaves more or less every day, right? 

but then after the business with his potato crops blowing up and his crew deciding to come get him, there's a timeskip, and that timeskip ends with him having a big castaway robinson crusoe type beard. and then he looks at himself, realises he looks like a hobo, and shaves. so, like, why did he stop shaving for that whole time?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2015)

Depression?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

that doesn't seem likely considering that during that timeskip, he knew that they were coming to get him, which is why he retrofitted that mars rover for a longass journey to the ares 4 launch site

the entire time he was growing that beard, he knew they were coming to get him - he had hope


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2015)

Good point... Maybe he just got lazy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2015)

yeah, prolly just stopped caring since there was no one to see him anyway


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you can be logical and rational while still being tense, scared, or despairing
> 
> you're setting up a false dichotomy



Not saying you can't but Mark Watney wasn't written as a character that lets fear or despair get a hold of him for too long. Throughout the film, he does get afraid or frustrated when bad situations happen. Then he always takes a moment to rage or despair or cry but once he calms down, he gets to work problem solving. That's how he as a character operates and some people do act like that in real life so its not being unrealistic or anything. Judging a movie to not be so great as compared to another movie just because the character isn't portrayed as being under constant stress or fear or depression seems a little unfair imo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

in the context of the unprecedentedly terrifying situation which the character is in, i don't think it's unfair. he's literally stranded by himself on a whole planet. the isolation and fear would be immense


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 2, 2015)

> Actually, Watney is a far more accurate representation of a real astronaut than Sandra Bullock's character in Gravity - in the real world of space travel, anyone who showed even the slightest reluctance or anxiety about being in space wouldn't be allowed anywhere near a launchpad. If Gravity was real life, Sandra Bullock should have been kicked out after her first psych evaluation
> 
> Only people with a very specific set of personality traits make the cut - people who can keep their cool in stressful situations, people who can handle isolation, and yes...people with a chilled out, relaxed sense of humour.
> 
> I've seen many people criticize the character in the book and movie for being too "unflappable", but it's only because he doesn't conform to what we expect to see in a fictional character



I saw this posted somewhere else and I think this makes a lot of sense. Astronauts especially those who are preparing to spend an extended period of time on another planet with just a small group of people would likely have to be psychologically prepared to deal with isolation.





Check out the manga/anime Space Brothers too, it shows a lot of the training involved in becoming an Astronaut. There were a lot of stress tests/psychological tests done to the trainees throughout the process.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

i take your point while at the same point questioning whether the situation watney finds himself in falls within the usual parameters that astronauts are prepared for

isolation from a larger mass of humanity while with a flight crew on a mission running smoothly, expecting to be home in a year, is a lot different to being left for dead by yourself on an alien planet


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Don't worry about Sean Bean guys.  That was a top notch country club he ended up at.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Does anyone else think that Mark Watney is kind of a dick?  His crew, NASA and China went to great lengths to rescue him.  I don't think he was nearly appreciate enough.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2015)

He seemed pretty damn appreciative to me, his personality just expresses great emotion with humor.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2015)

>Dat Shawn Bean LOTR reference


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2015)

> realises he looks like a hobo, and shaves.



He didn't so much "realized he looked like a hobo and shaved" as much as long hair and a beard will fuck you up when you're wearing a space EVA suit


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> He didn't so much "realized he looked like a hobo and shaved" as much as long hair and a beard will fuck you up when you're wearing a space EVA suit



nah the scene definitely emphasises him looking in a mirror, looking kinda disturbed by the sight, and then shaving

it doesn't happen after he puts on an eva suit and then thinks better of it


----------



## Psychic (Oct 4, 2015)

Just came back from the movie theater. Well, it was better than Interstellar. 
It was alright, I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Kate Mara's scenes in the Martian seem as if they could have been lifted from the Fantastic Four to tell you the truth.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Kate Mara's scenes in the Martian seem as if they could have been lifted from the Fantastic Four to tell you the truth.



Fantastic Four and Interstellar represent 



Lucaniel said:


> nah the scene definitely emphasises him looking in a mirror, looking kinda disturbed by the sight, and then shaving
> 
> it doesn't happen after he puts on an eva suit and then thinks better of it



Interpertation, I guess


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mara was fine in FF. It was the film that was bad, not her.

That being said, I don't think I'm too much if a fan of Mara after watching this, FF, and House of Cards.

She does fine, but there is nothing about her acting that is really blowing me away.

Maybe she needs a more diverse role.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Rooney is the better actress.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know, I don't like it already, but I guess I'll have to watch.
I expect something so serious it becomes even comical.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 5, 2015)

Seen it yesterday. Was better than expected given how skeptic I was about a Ridley Film.
Surely not an Interstellar but still pretty good. 8/10

Also Matt Damon's best performance.



Banhammer said:


> >Dat Shawn Bean LOTR reference



I LOL'd too 



Lucaniel said:


> there are a few things in that vein which made me raise me eyebrows
> 
> e.g. for the first stretch of his time on mars, before he digs up pathfinder and establishes a means of communication with NASA, he is always clean-shaven. so he shaves more or less every day, right?
> 
> but then after the business with his potato crops blowing up and his crew deciding to come get him, there's a timeskip, and that timeskip ends with him having a big castaway robinson crusoe type beard. and then he looks at himself, realises he looks like a hobo, and shaves. so, like, why did he stop shaving for that whole time?



Because after the launch failed, he lost hope. But then when he actually realized that they were coming to get him and there was an actual chance for him to not die, he regained hope and cut down the beard.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 5, 2015)

Saw it last Saturday, great and enjoyable movie. The whole cast pretty good even the people that were on Earth.

I liked the epilogue too, was satisfied with the fate of all the characters.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone else think that Mark Watney is kind of a dick?  His crew, NASA and China went to great lengths to rescue him.  I don't think he was nearly appreciate enough.



There's a few great lines at the end of the book by Watney as he talks about why everyone on Earth went through great lengths to save him which I think shows he's pretty appreciative of their efforts. Unfortunately the movie didn't include it as a closer.



> ?Well, okay. I know the answer to that. Part of it might be what I represent: progress, science, and the interplanetary future we?ve dreamed of for centuries. But really, they did it because every human being has a basic instinct to help each other out. It might not seem that way sometimes, but it?s true.?
> 
> ?If a hiker gets lost in the mountains, people will coordinate a search. If a train crashes, people will line up to give blood. If an earthquake levels a city, people all over the world will send emergency supplies. This is so fundamentally human that it's found in every culture without exception. Yes, there are assholes who just don't care, but they're massively outnumbered by the people who do.?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2015)

> Also Matt Damon's best performance.



good will hunting


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kYT7O8wgL1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VitaminTHC (Oct 7, 2015)

I haven't got a chance to watch this movie yet but hope to catch it this weekend.  I've heard mixed reviews about it so far but I love sci-fi movies especially those involving infinite space so I'm sure I'll love it.  Hopefully it ranks up there with some of my other sci-fi favorites like Interstellar, Prometheus and Contact!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 7, 2015)

Fucking loved it. Arguably one of the best movies I've ever seen. Ridley Scott is back . Now it's John Carpenter's turn.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2015)

Heard this is a good movie I will try to see it sometime this weekend.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Ridley Scott is back



He'll fuck up quite a bit on his next movie.

Anyways, I highly enjoyed this movie though I did feel that the movie should have been a bit more serious at times and delved more into the effects of the loneliness that being trapped on Mars created.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

Another year of my life to rescue a guy that seems to be a dick?  Watney is lucky I wasn't a member of his crew.  I would have down-voted the mission.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> He'll fuck up quite a bit on his next movie.
> 
> Anyways, I highly enjoyed this movie though I did feel that the movie should have been a bit more serious at times and delved more into the effects of the loneliness that being trapped on Mars created.



I will never forgive that son of a bitch for the trolling that was Prometheus.

Dat Trailer 1 Bait


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought Prometheus was going to be great after that trailer hit the net.  I don't hate it.  But it is as underwhelming as any movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 7, 2015)

I went to the theater opening day of Prometheus . That trailer is still oneo f theb est trailers ever made.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

You know what other trailer tricked me?  The Last Airbender.  I actually thought it might be good after that first trailer.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You know what other trailer tricked me?  The Last Airbender.  I actually thought it might be good after that first trailer.



You know what trailer did that to me, back in the early 2000's?

Dana Carvey's Master of Disguise with that God damn turtle-turtle joke.

2 hours of my life I can never get back.

Never again, dude. Never again


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

now that you mention it, "The Last Airbender" did have a good teaser, Rukia; it's understandable that you were duped


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2015)

Trailers that were far more better than the movie itself:

1. Prometheus
2. Age of Autism
3. Age of Extinction
4. Rogue Nation


----------



## kire (Oct 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know what trailer did that to me, back in the early 2000's?
> 
> *Dana Carvey's Master of Disguise with that God damn turtle-turtle joke.*
> 
> ...


OMG I so remember that!  That shit happened to me too with that movie!



Rukia said:


> I thought Prometheus was going to be great after that trailer hit the net.  I don't hate it.  But it is as underwhelming as any movie I have ever seen.


I liked the beginning, though it was slow then the end was just a clusterfuck.

I NEVER trust trailers.

I just saw the Martian, and I really liked it!


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 14, 2015)

Just saw the Martian. Bar the over the top 90s~montage ending, geat movie. Very entertaining, at parts very clever and trusting in the audience. SciFi done right in my opinion.

Also bonus points for David Bowie.

edit: Also Boromir survived. Caught me off guard.


----------



## Tragic (Oct 15, 2015)

Saw it. Liked it a lot but I just read the book days before seeing the movie and...

The movie was essentially the book without all the science justifying the entire story. I'm not hating on the movie, I just think that the one thing that "made" the book in the first place was the fact that it was an _"accurate and grounded by science"_ portrayal of what would happen if someone got stranded on Mars. 

Story wise, it was probably one of the most accurate movie adaptations of a book I have ever seen. They removed very little. 

Tldr: Book was better(As usual. No shit) but still a good movie.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 15, 2015)

Tragic said:


> Saw it. Liked it a lot but I just read the book days before seeing the movie and...
> 
> The movie was essentially the book without all the science justifying the entire story. I'm not hating on the movie, I just think that the one thing that "made" the book in the first place was the fact that it was an _"accurate and grounded by science"_ portrayal of what would happen if someone got stranded on Mars.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of sciency stuff in the book? Aight will try the book. Movie was ok, but friend made me go with him on double date to movie on a Sunday evening show, so had to shell out three times the amount of money as I would :/ I normally go on weekday mornings. That kinda soured my whole experience.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

movie was better than the book in terms of what a movie can do vs. what a book can do

andy weir is a very basic writer

ridley scott is _not_ a basic director


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Just saw the Martian. Bar the over the top 90s~montage ending, geat movie. Very entertaining, at parts very clever and trusting in the audience. SciFi done right in my opinion.
> 
> Also bonus points for David Bowie.
> 
> edit: Also Boromir survived. Caught me off guard.



The Council of Elrond section had me laughing. Do you think they cast Bean just for that single scene?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 15, 2015)

Because people can't just enjoy a film anymore...


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

just don't pay attention to it

they're powerless if we close our ears to their bitching


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 15, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> The Council of Elrond section had me laughing. Do you think they cast Bean just for that single scene?



I Half expected Boromir to die in that movie. Though jokes aside, Bean gets better and better as an actor with age imho. If you compare the laughable Goldeneye stuff to GoT or this rendition of an old man in over his head, the difference is stagerring.


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

Should be a nice sci-fi/dramedy, if it's anything like the book.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> He'll fuck up quite a bit on his next movie.



Since it's you saying this it'll probably be a masterpiece.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2015)

Kagekatsu said:


> Because people can't just enjoy a film anymore...


Racism had nothing to do with casting decisions.  The Martian clearly wanted to boast about having a high quality cast.  That is why they used famous actors for minor roles.  Kristen Wiig, Kate Mara, Sebastian Stan.  No names could have easily played these characters.  Unfortunately, there aren't that many Asian actors with name recognition in the United States.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 22, 2015)

wait
the person they picked to play mindy in the movie was someone with name recognition?

i didn't recognise her from anything


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2015)

You are right about Mindy.  I don't know her.  Maybe they just really liked her and wanted to find a role for her or something?  (I actually think her acting was pretty good in the movie.  She impressed me more than the other names I listed.)


----------



## Sferr (Nov 9, 2015)

An Indian was supposed to play the Indian scientist. They changed him with black British actor because the Indian actor had some schedule issues and he had to refuse in the end.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]9s9UXXAmlTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jan 13, 2016)

saw the movie last week, it's alright tbf

not nearly as good as critics make it out to be

Moon handled planetary isolation much better


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]JRQlji3bCZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 14, 2016)

> saw the movie last week, it's alright tbf
> 
> not nearly as good as critics make it out to be
> 
> Moon handled planetary isolation much better



I'm with this. I saw the movie late too, and I was disappointed. That's the problem with catching acclaimed movies too late. Expectations get out of hand.

It was basically a ron howard movie with science. The interesting part of the movie was the apparently plausible science, written by somebody who knew what he was talking and theorizing about. Everything else was sort of cookie cutter. I also thought the one liners I enjoyed in the trailers sort of lame in the actual movie. I liked how it wasn't cynical about people, and didn't go out of its way to write in a villain, but it was too usual and typical, even with unusually scientific detailing. I wasn't looking for any kind of bizarre ambitions, but I wasn't expecting all the stock characters and situations, from the entire world holding their breath during the finale to the eccentric Community guy. When Glover explained his solution with sound effects, pacing around the room, getting incredulous stares from the buttoned up NASA people - it was straight out of the kind of broad strokes you'd see in something like Independence Day.


----------

